
Ask HN: Is Twitter broken today? - alva
Timeline and search aren&#x27;t showing anything newer than 45 mins. UK
======
napsterbr
Can confirm that several people are experiencing issues with feed updates

------
sabelo
Experiencing issues from South Africa

